# FREE DUCK SPINNER STAND GIVEAWAY!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com

There's a new product that just hit the market. It's the Spinner Stand by Waterfowl Junkie. It's made so you can use your spinners or rotary machines when the ground is too hard (such as dry ground, frozen ground, ice, etc.)

They're giving away a spinner stand here on the forum...all you have to do is reply to this thread and you're automatically entered to win!

You can check them out now at: http://www.waterfowljunkie.com/spinner-stand-2/






Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mallard69

i want one lol


----------



## Quack_Kills

Pick me!


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

Mark me down.


----------



## huntingmaniac

I could use it!


----------



## cedarsedge

I would like 1

thanks Dan


----------



## bjmeinders

So simple, yet genius! Count me in


----------



## J.D.

Im in! :beer:


----------



## doubleclucker2012

im in


----------



## cowaterfowler

Thanks for the chance


----------



## JDP

in it to win it


----------



## wurgs

count me in


----------



## rooster_david

Sure, why not?
Thanks for the chance!!!!


----------



## Hsfd199

I would love to have one.


----------



## ksgoosehunter13

Pick Me Pick Me Thanks for the chance :beer:


----------



## Duckslayer100

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## blhunter3

Sounds like a good deal to me! Thanks for the offer. :beer:


----------



## snow123geese

Great idea! Thanks for the offer


----------



## ezzie77

i would sure like to try one out...


----------



## sdkylesd

good idea i want one


----------



## wtrfowl14

Thanks for the chance. Count me in.


----------



## macker13

Thanks for the opportunity. Count me in.


----------



## rainbow hunter

COunt me in!


----------



## allhunter

Great idea!


----------



## WaterfowlWarrior

I suppose ill take one ha


----------



## willhunt4food

Im down!


----------



## bluebird

I could use one of those.


----------



## staswimming11

sounds good to me


----------



## lesserhunter

thanks for the offer! great idea


----------



## honker85

I'm in!!


----------



## jason.wilmes

I won't do it, I won't reply just to enter a contest.......oops. I guess you can enter me in the contest then.


----------



## cwientjes

enter me please!


----------



## Guest

Love to have one, thanks!!


----------



## Finnishfur

Bring it on!


----------



## Wetland Warriors

Would gladly put that to work!


----------



## Bull Sprig

Thanks Bob! Count me in.


----------



## EllendaleND

Count me in!!


----------



## bluegoose18

:sniper:


----------



## Springer

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Waterfowler40

please pick me


----------



## WolfmarkOutdoors

PICK ME!!


----------



## eskay

I'm in.


----------



## bleevb

Sign me up...


----------



## Chuck N

You rock!!


----------



## teamshakeandbake

i want this!


----------



## Murmer

Count me in!!


----------



## ShineRunner

Looks like a great idea! Thanks for the chance to win one! :beer:


----------



## sdgoosehunter16

Love me some Waterfowl Junkie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Champ

Set me up!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

sweet


----------



## bodawg

Spin me a winner


----------



## duckdogsroc

sign me up


----------



## duckmander

looks nice.


----------



## pappyhat

Count me in too.


----------



## BlakeHelmick

me!


----------



## tanner_b23

so your telling me theres a chance


----------



## oldfireguy

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## J.Jenson

I would sure get some good use out of this!! Looks good!!


----------



## keenansnyder

could be my first win...thanks for the oppertunity


----------



## THG

and boom goes the Dynamite


----------



## Duck Commander

Hope there is still time!


----------



## zwohl

Thanks for the giveaway!!!


----------



## Shaine Swenson

Sign me up!

Thanks,

Shaine


----------



## HOBBES

Now why didn't I think of that! Sweet product.


----------



## jpallen14

I'm in, thanks for the chance


----------



## ckbeggs

Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## snowgoosehunter

Count me in! Thanks for the chance. :beer:


----------



## jaw1990

put me in this deal please


----------



## Mnflatlander

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## hardcoredecs

Sure


----------



## TKM goose slayin

I'd love to have one of these!


----------



## auto5

put me in coach :thumb:


----------



## Alaska_Grown

I would absolutely Love one of these! I am new to this site but would love the oppritunity to use one of these stands and inform people on here about it! good to meet all of you!


----------



## Scraper

man, i couldve used one of these last year


----------



## INhonker1

Sounds great  :beer:


----------



## duckblind1982

Im in.. Thanks for the chance :thumb:


----------



## Goose1832

I will take one.


----------



## ChevyMallardHunter

i will take one!!


----------



## Guest

Count Me in!


----------



## badgertrapper95

Pick me


----------



## kmpeery

I want one


----------



## kmpeery

I want one


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

I'd love to win one of these. Thanks for the giveaway!!


----------



## Guest

Would love to try one. Thank you.


----------



## goosegrinder

count me in.

Alex


----------



## fc bllab

Looks good, sign me up.


----------



## sapperman

Me please


----------



## waterfowl kid

Count me in


----------



## buddyboy94

In it to win it


----------



## snowstorm

im in


----------



## C.HAAS

Send one my way.


----------



## TeamFlambeau

in


----------



## guthy_15

Sign me up.


----------



## goosebusters

Still open?


----------



## Guest

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## westby275

game on its mine!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Closed - see this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=27&t=100859


----------

